# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Keeping Contest Jumbo Tosai Shiro Omosako from JDKC and HNV

## pieth

Hadir Kembali *JDKC* dan *HNV* akan mengadakan keeping contest di forum KOI-s . Kami berikan ikan pilihan yang terbaik untuk di ikut sertakan dalam acara keeping contest ini
*60* ekor Shiro Utsuri



*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaikbaiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 7 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Oktober 2021.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 60 ekor Jumbo Tosai Shiro Utsuri Omosako kelahiran 2020


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 2.000.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 1 April pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara* 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: *#bid 99=2000 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 2.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)*

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


*Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening*
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan ada di *Jogjakarta*, biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
Jika Pemenang Lelang Domisili Jakarta bisa di atur pengiriman dan di pool ke Green Garden , baru di lanjut distribusikan ke pemenang lelang
*CP : Pieth 087868882200*


*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 31 Oktober 2021 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).
dan akan di lakukan penjurian oleh *3 Koi-S judge atau Senior Koi-S*


*HADIAH*
_Jika ikan ter BID semua atau omset 120jt maka hadiah Fix akan keluar sebagai berikut_
*Gold Prize Rp 20.000.000,-
Silver Prize Rp 15.000.000,-
Bronze Prize Rp 10.000.000,-
Jika ikan ter BID semua maka ada tambahan doorprize 5 buah VITAMINERAL* 

Jika ikan tidak ter*Bid* semua atau omset tidak sampai maka hadiah menjadi
Gold Prize *6%*
Silver Prize *5%*
Bronze Prize *4%*
*Hadiah Doorprize tidak keluar


*Setiap Ikan yang menang Bid akan mendapatkan Free 1botol Konishi Anesthesia 20ml*




*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Shiro 1 - 24_: Show












*Spoiler* for _Shiro 25 - 48_: Show












*Spoiler* for _Shiro 49 - 60_: Show










*Video Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _SHIRO 1 - 24_: Show

















*Spoiler* for _SHIRO 25 - 48_: Show

















*Spoiler* for _SHIRO 49 - 60_: Show

----------


## coaxs

#bid 4=2000

----------


## Dody_Wanda

#bid 16=2000

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 7=2000
#bid 17=2000

----------


## xachu

#bid 5 = 2000

----------


## DIRYAN27

#bid 31=2000
#bid 32=2000

----------


## gerryochiba

#bid 43=2000

----------


## Zulkarnain

#bid 10 = 2000

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 12=2000

----------


## Suryanegara

#bid 28 = 2000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 56=2000

----------


## pusaka herlambang

#bid 4 = 2100

----------


## Greggy

#bid 02=2000
#Bid 31= 2500

----------


## Greggy

#bid 2=2000

----------


## DIRYAN27

#bid 49=2000
#bid 40=2000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 31=2600

----------


## Yuen

#bid 47 = 2000

----------


## Daf_punk

#bid 47 = 2100

----------


## Greggy

#bid 31=2700

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 48=2000

----------


## kielevandro

#bid 31=2800
#bid 4=2200
#bid 11=2000

----------


## Daf_punk

#bid 48 = 2100

----------


## Suryanegara

#bid 3 = 2000

----------


## Greggy

#bid 31=3000

----------


## asnanto

#bid 56=2100

----------


## asnanto

#bid 32=2100
#bid 43=2100

----------


## radikalmahendra

#bid 31=3100
#bid 56=2200
#bid 2=2100

----------


## Frozen

#bid 56=2300

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 2=2200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 58=2000

----------


## Greggy

#bid 31=3500

----------


## Yuen

#bid 47 = 2200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 47=2300

----------


## gerryochiba

#bid 06 = 2000

----------


## 29kois

#bid 7 = 2100
#bid 20 = 2000

----------


## Hightable

#bid 54=2000

----------


## Hightable

#bid 35=2000

----------


## frostbitez

> #bid 06 = 2000


Weits

#bid 2=2300

----------


## asnanto

#bid 1=2000

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

#bid 20=2100
#bid 28=2100
#bid 34=2000

----------


## Frozen

#bid 5 = 2100

----------


## mhakim

Bid 28 = 2200

----------


## MCK

#bid 4=2.300

----------


## MCK

#bid 4=2300

----------


## gerryochiba

> Weits
> 
> #bid 2=2300


Ampun suhu 😂😂😂

----------


## 29kois

#bid 20=2200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 2=2400

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

#bid 20=2300

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

#bid 20=2300

----------


## ferdytan

#bid 43=2200

----------


## radikalmahendra

#bid 28=2200
#bid 14=2000
#bid 56=2400

----------


## redovan

#bid 2=2500

----------


## Yuen

#bid 47 = 2400

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

#bid 20 = 2300

----------


## ferdytan

#bid 46 = 2000

----------


## MCK

#bid28=2300

----------


## Kaaf khalifi

#bid 31 = 3600

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

#bid 20=2300

----------


## Sugiyanto80

#bid 10 = 2100

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

#bid 28=2300

----------


## Daf_punk

#bid 56 = 2400

----------


## Daf_punk

#bid 56=2400

----------


## pieth

Untuk Rekapan ada error

Bid bisa diteruskan , lg di kontek admin nya sbtr yah

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> Untuk Rekapan ada error
> 
> Bid bisa diteruskan , lg di kontek admin nya sbtr yah


 Noted Lanjoot lanjoot lanjoooootttt

----------


## Yuen

> Untuk Rekapan ada error
> 
> Bid bisa diteruskan , lg di kontek admin nya sbtr yah



Bid winner based on thread ya?

----------


## 29kois

#bid 20=2400

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

#bid 20=2500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 2=2600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 47=2500

----------


## pieth

Sudah beres , dilanjoetttttttttt monggo

----------


## radikalmahendra

# Bid 28  = 2400

----------


## Yuen

#bid 47 = 2600

----------


## Greggy

#Bid 31= 3700

----------


## redovan

#bid 4=2400

----------


## 29kois

#Bid 20= 2600

----------


## MCK

#bid28=2400

----------


## pieth

Lanjut lanjuttttt

----------


## radikalmahendra

#Bid 28 = 2400

----------


## radikalmahendra

#Bid 28 = 2500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 47=2700

----------


## Daf_punk

#bid 34 = 2100

----------


## Yuen

#bid 47 = 2800

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

#Bid 20= 2700
#Bid 28= 2600

----------


## Zulkarnain

#bid 10=2200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 47=3000

----------


## MCK

#bid 04=2500

----------


## Zulkarnain

#bid 10= 2200

----------


## Yuen

#bid 47 = 3100

----------


## MCK

#bid 28=2700

----------


## redovan

#bid 2=2700

----------


## 29kois

#bid 20= 2800

----------


## Sugiyanto80

#bid 10 = 2300

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

#bid 20= 2900
#bid 28= 2800
#bid 34= 2200

----------


## vincent227

#bid 47=3200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 2=2800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 47=3300

----------


## MCK

#bid 04=2500

----------


## Hightable

#bid 4=2500

----------


## Yuen

#bid 47=3400

----------


## asnanto

#bid 56=2500

----------


## MCK

#bid 04=2600

----------


## Daf_punk

#bid 56 = 2500

----------


## MCK

#bid 28 =2900

----------


## asnanto

> #bid 04=2600


Jangan pakai angka 0 om

----------


## 29kois

#bid 20= 3000

----------


## Daf_punk

#bid 56 = 2600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 47=3500

----------


## MCK

#bid 4=2600

----------


## Zulkarnain

#bid 10=2400

----------


## Yuen

#bid 30 = 2000

----------


## asnanto

#bid 56=2700

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

#bid 20=3100

----------


## Daf_punk

#bid 34 = 2300

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

#bid 34 = 2400

----------


## Daf_punk

#bid 34 = 2500

----------


## vincent227

#bid 1 = 2100

----------


## Zulkarnain

#bid 34 = 2600

----------


## asnanto

#bid 13=2000

----------


## 2onny

#bid 31 = 3800

----------


## Daf_punk

#bid 56 = 2800

----------


## zoel28

#bid 56=2400

----------


## zoel28

#bid 56=3000

----------


## redovan

#bid 4=2700

----------


## Daf_punk

#bid 34 = 2700

----------


## Aaron Oei

#bid 56 = 2800

----------


## 29kois

#bid 20=3200

----------


## Sugiyanto80

#bid 10 = 2500

----------


## Zulkarnain

#bid 10 = 2600

----------


## Frozen

#bid 56 =3100

----------


## MCK

#bid 4=2800

----------


## Greggy

#bid 31=3900

----------


## redovan

#bid 2=2900

----------


## Sugiyanto80

#bid 10 = 2700

----------


## radikalmahendra

#Bid 5 =2200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 2=3000

----------


## redovan

#bid 2=3100

----------


## zoel28

#bid 56=3200

----------


## Frozen

#bid 5=2300

----------


## radikalmahendra

#Bid 5 = 2400
#Bid 30 =2100

----------


## Frozen

#bid 56=3300

----------


## Frozen

#bid 5=2500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 2=3200

----------


## Yuen

#bid 30 = 2200

----------


## redovan

#bid 2=3300

----------


## zoel28

#bid 56=3400

----------


## hawaisby

#18 = 2000

----------


## hawaisby

#bid 18 = 2000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 2=3500

----------


## redovan

#bid 4=2900

----------


## 2onny

#bid 53 = 2000

----------


## Frozen

#bid 56= 3500

----------


## zoel28

#bid 56=3600

----------


## Frozen

#bid 56=3800

----------


## zoel28

#bid 56=4000

----------


## 2onny

#bid 31 = 4000

----------


## pieth

CLOSED thanks for all Participant. GOOD Luck

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> CLOSED thanks for all Participant. GOOD Luck


Congrats alllll....

----------


## Hightable

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
02/04 10:37:51
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 4,000,000.00
Kc shiro 35 54
Ref 002103751245

----------


## Suryanegara

# No 3 = Transfer Done.. please check.. dari Imam Taufik Suryanegara

----------


## pieth

> # No 3 = Transfer Done.. please check.. dari Imam Taufik Suryanegara

----------


## pieth

Payment no 30 id Yuen

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran No 34 , 48 Id Daf_punk

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran No 4 Id Redovan

----------


## pieth

Ikan Nomor 36 di ambil oleh ok Radikalmahendra dengan Nilai OB

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 49 , 49 Id Diryan27


dimensions of my screen

----------


## hawaisby

ikan No 18 sdh di transfer, Tlng di check

----------


## pieth

> ikan No 18 sdh di transfer, Tlng di check


Bukti paymeny bisa di kirim via WA om ke 087868882200 thanks

----------


## pieth

> Ikan Nomor 36 di ambil oleh ok Radikalmahendra dengan Nilai OB


Ikan Nomor 6 diambil oleh om Gerryochiba dengan nilai OB

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran Nomor 6 Id Gerryochiba

----------


## gerryochiba

> Ikan Nomor 6 diambil oleh om Gerryochiba dengan nilai OB


Horeee... punya Shiro...Terima kasih Om...

----------


## herrydragon

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
02/04 17:31:53
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 7,000,000.00
Kc shiro no2 47
Ref 002173152893

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 2 dan 47 id saskiagotik

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
02/04 17:31:53
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 7,000,000.00
Kc shiro no2 47
Ref 002173152893

----------


## pieth

> Horeee... punya Shiro...Terima kasih Om... ������������


Haaahaaaahaaaaaa

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 10 id sugiyanto80

----------


## CrazyGuy

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
02/04 18:38:12
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 4,000,000.00
Kc shiro 12 17
Ref 002183812338

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 1 id vincent227

----------


## pieth

> Ikan Nomor 36 di ambil oleh ok Radikalmahendra dengan Nilai OB





> Ikan Nomor 6 diambil oleh om Gerryochiba dengan nilai OB


Ikan Nomor 23 dan 29 di ambil dengan nilai OB oleh om Rama Jogja

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nomor 31 , 53 id 2onny

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
03/04 11:20:26
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 6,000,000.00
Kc shiro 31 54
Ref 003112026466

----------


## kielevandro

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
02/04 23:09:57
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 2,000,000.00
no.11 KC omosako an.kielevandro
Ref 002230957397

----------


## pieth

Payment no 28 id MCK

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
03/04 12:51:47
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 2,900,000.00
Kc shiro 28
Ref 003125147409

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 13 , 32 id asnanto

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 16 id dody_wanda


not bad emoticons

----------


## pieth

Payment no 18 id hawaisby

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 5 id frozen

----------


## pieth

> Ikan Nomor 36 di ambil oleh ok Radikalmahendra dengan Nilai OB





> Ikan Nomor 6 diambil oleh om Gerryochiba dengan nilai OB





> Ikan Nomor 23 dan 29 di ambil dengan nilai OB oleh om Rama


Ikan Nomor 9 diambil seharga OB

----------


## pieth

Ikan No 36 diambil om RadikalMahendra Nilai OB
Ikan No 6 diambil om GerryOchiba Nilai OB
Ikan No 23 , 29 diambil om Rama Nilai OB
Ikan No 9 diambil om Suryanegara Nilai OB

*Ikan No 25 , 37 diambil om Wendy Nilai OB*
m-Transfer
BERHASIL
05/04 09:02:47
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 4,000,000.00
Kc shiro 25 37
Ref 005090247648

----------


## pieth

Ikan No 55 diambil om Prasetya dgn nilai OB

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan no 7 dan 20 ID 29kois

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran No 56 id zoel28

----------


## pieth

Payment no 14 , 36 id Radikal_Mahendra

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nomor 58 id saskiagotik

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 43 , 46 id ferdytan

----------


## pieth

Total Omset *Rp 88.700.000*

*Gold Prize = Rp 5.322.000
Silver Prize = Rp 4.435.000
Bronze Prize = Rp 3.548.000*

Good luck for all participant , Happy Keeping

----------


## asnanto

Shiro omosako no.13, size 52 cm



https://youtube.com/shorts/awZ5taSdgC8?feature=share

----------


## asnanto

Shiro omosako no.13, size 52 cm

----------


## asnanto

Shiro omosako no.32, size 47 cm

----------


## 29kois

KC Shiro No.7 - 53cm

----------


## 29kois



----------


## 29kois

KC Shiro no.30 - 52cm

----------


## 29kois



----------


## CrazyGuy

No 12 size 53cm

----------


## CrazyGuy

No 54 size 49cm

----------


## CrazyGuy

No 17 size 50cm

----------


## herrydragon

No 10 size 50cm 
An Sugiyanto

----------


## herrydragon

No 16 size 47cm
An Dody Wanda

----------


## herrydragon

No 47 size 47cm
An Agung Bali

----------


## herrydragon

No 02 size 52cm

----------


## herrydragon

> No 02 size 52cm


An Surya Krisnawan

----------


## herrydragon

No 34 size 48cm 
An Daf_punk

----------


## herrydragon

No 48 size 47cm 
An Daf_punk

----------


## pieth

No5 43cm

----------


## pieth

No58 42cm

----------


## pieth

Hasil Penjurian ikan KC shiro Omosako

*Juara 1 ikan no 30 
Juara 2 ikan no 2 
Juara 3 ikan no 12*

Congratulation to all Winners ‼️‼️

----------

